
IBM's Watson makes Ai trailer about 'Morgan' AI movie - okket
http://www.geekwire.com/2016/ibm-watson-ai-trailer-morgan-movie/
======
slackstation
IBM needs to look past all this goofy theatrics if they want to be a household
name for AI. Being a household name for AI is tough in that eventually AI will
mean and do just about everything. Already, it's strained. Does Watson play
chess? Yes. Does Watson do cancer stuff? Yes. Does Watson help that tennis
chick do better in tennis? Yes, kinda.

The marketing is so muddled as to kinda not be anything distinct. If you were
going to sell a product to people using Watson, you'd probably want to brand
it as something other than Watson.

Anyways, this is the kind of all over the place, "we don't know what to do
with this" marketing that will make Watson the equivalent of PS/2\. It might
be a standard that used universally but, invisible to the common consumer.

~~~
bbctol
What even is "Watson"? It looks like it's just IBM's AI department, but they
talk about it as if it's a single program. I know that the Watson that's being
applied to medical diagnoses is at least somewhat related to the Watson that
was on Jeopardy, but this seems like a different program entirely. Why this
weird pretend game that these tasks are all being done by the same general AI?
As theatrics go, goofy branding is a lot less interesting than being good at
Go.

